# HamRadio DeLuxe

## ES4TIX

!
  ,              .

   .
      Gorund Control    RX  TX,        -      .       -      .

      -    ,         ,     (FT-857).     ,  ?

 -      - /    ?

     .

----------


## ES4TIX

.    . F1. 
      ,      ?
          .     F1, /  .       .         .(    VFO A        )
          1  2.   VO-52,      " ".
     ...

----------


## ES4TIX

...  .
FT-857       .
  :(

----------


## rw3adb

> ...  .
> FT-857       .
>   :(


,       ?! 

  . 897        + .

----------


## rw3adb

> .
>  ,  ,       .
>   -   .    :(


  , !
 .      "",     .
 32  +  ,    ,        .
    .(        ,      -  ""      .

----------


## rw3adb

,    -   (!) -)
 ,    ...      .
  897.

- ,    -    - " "!
     -  = .




> Kenwood TH-F7E,        2,    VO-52, ?


 , ,   !)
 - .      .

 ,    VO-52,  ,      -  Degen 1103        -)
- .    .

----------


## rw3adb

897  ""   :
-     .    .
-  ,      ,  ""  ,       . 
   - 897   .
         - .

     ,     897 -.

----------


## rw3adb

.      ,           897 -)
  ,   .   VO52.
,     /   145 .
(   52)

----------


## UN9GW

, RIT ( XIT)    .     QTH  ,    ,         .   1-1,5    .

----------


## ES4TIX

SATPC32!

----------


## rw3adb

> QSO     logbook-e HRD.      .   .   .    200    .
>  Sagi UN7IU 73!


  - backup  


> SATPC32!


  +             +\-.

----------

